# 1.8L Cruze click noise accelerating/decelerating. CV axle bolt loose.



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Usually a bad CV makes lots of clicking noises while turning and not much going strait ahead. 

Motor mounts or suspension bushings?


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I will try some silicon lube on the top and see if that makes any difference


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Turned out to be "*shaft nut was loose. Reset (retighten) and road test ok*". Mechanic said loosening could be caused by vibration if the wheel bearing was in it's early stages of failing.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> Turned out to be "*shaft nut was loose. Reset (retighten) and road test ok*". Mechanic said loosening could be caused by vibration if the wheel bearing was in it's early stages of failing.


I'm thinking more like it didn't get properly tightened when it was put on.

Doug

.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> I'm thinking more like it didn't get properly tightened when it was put on.
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


I wouldn't put it past Holden. Since the turn of the century after they got the new CEO quality control went down hill. The repair shop had 6 cars to work on yesterday. 3 were Cruzes.

Why a loose bolt took 67k miles to start clicking I will never know.

Holden are going out of business. Only selling spare parts now. But with prices like $US500 for a valve cover with gasket I wonder how well they will manage.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> Holden are going out of business. Only selling spare parts now.


I know Holden production has ceased in Australia. It seems like several American models such as the recent Pontiac GTO and Chevrolet Caprice and SS were all engineered by Holden, so it's surprising that GM is letting them go.

Doug

.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

And the click noise came back. Just does not happen as often. I am going to try solve this myself. Get a new nut and buy a torque wrench.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> And the click noise came back. Just does not happen as often. I am going to try solve this myself. Get a new nut and buy a torque wrench.


What I've learned from my Impalas is that the axle splines inside the hub can make a clicking sound, due to play between them, regardless of how tight the nut is. Short of replacing axles and hubs, the best solution I've seen is to get lots of grease on the splines, to help dampen the click when going from accel to decel and vice versa.

That will likely require separating the strut from the steering knuckle so the axle can be pushed out of the hub so that grease can then be applied. But it will help reduce the clicking.

Doug

.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> What I've learned from my Impalas is that the axle splines inside the hub can make a clicking sound, due to play between them, regardless of how tight the nut is. Short of replacing axles and hubs, the best solution I've seen is to get lots of grease on the splines, to help dampen the click when going from accel to decel and vice versa.
> 
> That will likely require separating the strut from the steering knuckle so the axle can be pushed out of the hub so that grease can then be applied. But it will help reduce the clicking.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip. I have not heard it click recently, maybe the tightened nut found its place. If it persists, I will use MBL Grease. Search Youtube for MBL Grease Demo and you will understand why. It's a Cruze after all. Not the best car out there by a long shot. But I am stuck with it.


----------

